# Eco-D Cruze Not Mentioned in Motor Trend



## 03CherryZR2 (May 1, 2011)

I just received my Motor Trend magazine 2013-2014 new cars edition. I was shocked that the Eco Diesel wasn't even mentioned in the Cruze 'What's New' section and the diesel wasn't listed as an optional engine. If Chevrolet is going to sell the Eco-D in the second quarter of 2013, why aren't they releasing any information yet? The sales manager at my local Chevrolet dealership doesn't have any information about it yet.


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

Is the Chevy Cruze an enthusiasts' car? - Motor Trend


----------



## Skraeling (May 30, 2012)

Its funny becuase the guy that sold me my fiance's had literally no idea that chevy was even planning one. I kept telling him... no really they are being built... right now.

Then he rambled on about how emissions are hard blah blah blah... funny I keep seeing this VW thingys around town with TDI badges.... and .... dat audi.


----------



## bigtruck (Jul 11, 2012)

I have been waiting,I didn't want a vw tdi. first was to be built mid 12 model year, now who knows.


----------

